# your favorite 223 loads



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I just picked an AR in 223 ( got a good deal) I am a die hard 243 fan but thoose double kept me wishin for a semi gun.

At any rate i have been shooting tons of differnt round looking for the clover of doom. Leaning to the 69 grain nosler custom comp. I really need a good wind bucker that carries energy to the 400 and 500 mark.

Tell me about you favorite 223 loads 22-250 guys don't tear me up to bad


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

What twist, powder, and brass? I've got a Stag model 6 w/ 24" 1-8 twist bull barrel and it loves 55 grain Sierra G.K.'s pushed by 26 grains of Varget. I use Lake City brass, so it holds a little more powder than some others. I shot some 75 gr. A-Maxes that I had to single load, but my rifle didn't like them? I gave a guy at my gun club a hand full, and his shot them 1 hole? Same twist, different company. That is supposed to be a great bullet, with a high BC? Wish mine liked them. They are about the best "wind bucking" 223 bullet out there I think?
Good Luck, Mike :sniper:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

1-9 is the twist rate I don't handload i really need to start but i can't dig up the 800 to start out right. Till my baby boy hits 18 (17 and half years from now) i think i will be stuck with factory loads. I have feed it tons of different loads 35gr-77gr and can't get under an MOA its a R-15 22" fluted rifle length rifle. It was broke in properly and cleaned after each change of ammo. I have been told i need to do a barrel swap to a noveske or i need to do a conversion to a round thats better suited to what i want to do(500 yd and less coyote gun). I am gonna run a couple more rounds and if it won't shoot under an inch i was just consider it a 300 and closer gun and live with it for the year. thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

let me know if you want to reload some stuff, i can always drop by with my bench press. All you need is components and dies and I'll show you how. It's not hard by any means and if you can save a few bucks to put toward the little one all the better.

Deano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano is a good reloading teacher he will show you the ropes. He taught me to do it and I felt prepared to tackle the job myself after his training and many many phone calls for some additional tips. By the way I am still learning every time I do it!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

And you haven't blown yourself up yet.
Deano


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

xdeno is your man as far I see on here. I would lay low with the other know it alls. I have that same gun and got a recipe from a guy that was kind enough to help me. It has been nothing but great as far as accuracy and good at putting lots of coyotes down. I will try to pm you with it if I get a chance to look at my paperwork. As far as my gun I have been very impressed, but I only tried the one round. I have a buddy that shot factory loads and then some of my reloads and they were night and day different. On a bench I would say i could pattern 4 in a 50 cent piece at 100 yards. I don't know how you guys describe that in pro terms, but thats the only way I know how to tell the story.


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Airforce,
You can get a Lee 4 hole turret press for $107.99, and a Lee Pacesetter 223 die set for $25.99 from Midway USA. Buy a couple different powders ( Varget, Benchmark are my 2) @ 20-24 bucks per pound, CCI small rifle primers are 3 bucks or so per 100, and a couple boxes of bullets, (Sierra & Nosler are my Faves) and you are ready to start. Lee gives you lots of powder charge rates, and Hodgdon has ALL you ever need for loading data on line for free. A few more small items from Midway, and Lee, and you are reloading for a couple hundered bucks? I've added a few more things for reloading for my 243 bolt gun, and I am shooting all Bulls eyes with my 243 at 200 yards. It's NOT that expensive to get started, and it's fun, relaxing, and rewarding. :beer: I tried to post a picture, but I guess it was too large of a file. Anyway, check out Midway, and price it all out.
Mike


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Xdeano and his glowing finger of knowledge    
I will have to take you up on that lesson Xdeano let me crunch some numbers.
I will talk to santa and make this happen. 
Thanks MidwestMike


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

funny guy! :rollin:

Well you crunch the numbers and when you get things rolling, just let me know.
I also have a portable rockchucker supreme that i take to the range for load development that can just as easily be transported to your kitchen table. Just let me know.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

airforcehobit said:


> Xdeano and his glowing finger of knowledge


 :beer:


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

26-26.5 grains of Varget and 50 gr V max. Whacks em and stacks em


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

Hornady all the way!!!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Shooting an AR15, or any gas gun for that matter, is a lot harder than a bolt gun. Accuracy is in the barrel and the nut behind the trigger. Gas guns are much less forgiving than bolt guns. To get a true, consistent 10-shot group ALWAYS under an inch is tough. You need good equipment, good ammo, and a good shooter. Anyone can luck out and get the occasional 3-shot group under 1/2", but to get 5 x 5-shot groups ALL under an inch, or multiple 10-shot groups all under an inch...

Heavier bullets buck the wind better, but have more of a rainbow trajectory. They also need a tighter twist barrel. My 1:7 twist 18" SPR with a Douglass SS barrel likes Hornady 75gr TAP FPD and will usually shoot 10-shot groups of 1" to 1.5" at 100yd. I've tried some Black Hills 68gr, but it wasn't as accurate. My hand-loads (77gr SMK, TAC 24.0gr) will consistently get 5 shots under an inch at 100yd, but 10 shots typically are 1 inch too 1.25". At 600yd, I'm typically getting 8" groups on steel.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Foster I feel ya on your gas gun statement. I can get 5 and 10 round groups around 1.5 but I know i can get more out of her. I think i found a bur from the gas port i am gonna get a season out of the barrel then switch to Noveske. But first i get try hand loading I have heard great things about these barrels but I can get mine to shape up

thanks


----------

